# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  رتبه بندی دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی کشور توسط isc

## ARYAN

رتبه بندی دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی کشور توسط ISC:

1
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني تهران

2
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني شهيد بهشتي 

3
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي  و خدمات بهداشتي درماني شيراز

4
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني استان اصفهان

5
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي مشهد 

6
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني تبريز

7
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني جندي شاپور اهواز

8
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني ايران

9
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي بقية الله (عج)

10
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي کرمان 

11
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني مازندران

12
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني شهيد صدوقي يزد 

13
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني استان همدان

14
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني گيلان 

15
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني زاهدان

16
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني بابل

17
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني قزوين 

18
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني رفسنجان

19
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني گلستان

20
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي شهرکرد



21
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني استان بوشهر

22
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني کردستان

23
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني اراک 

24
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني استان زنجان

25
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني ايلام 

26
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني استان سمنان

27
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني اردبيل 

28
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني هرمزگان

29
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني البرز

30
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني خراسان شمالي 

31
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني جهرم

32
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني سبزوار

33
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني فسا

34
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي گناباد

35
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني جيرفت

36
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني تربت حيدريه




این آخرین رتبه بندی توسط ISC بوده و در  1393-1394 انجام شده است.
منبع:http://ur.isc.gov.ir

چند نکته:

اینکه اگه تو سایت هم برید شاخص های متفاوتی برای ارزیابی هست که برای علوم  پزشکی هر شاخصی رو بزنید رتبه بندی تغییری نمی کنه فقط امتیاز نوشته شده  جلوی دانشگاه تغییر می کنه که این امتیاز برای عموم تا رتبه ی 6 نمایش داده می شود و  برای نمایش بقیش باید به سایت وارد شید که بخش ثبت نامی هم برای عموم وجود  نداره.

و اینکه همه ی دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی رتبه بندی نشده اند...
و اینکه اگر به بخش دیگری از سایت با لینک (The ISC Ranking of Islamic Countries Universities and Research Institutions)  که انگلیسی هست بروید مقداری تفاوت داره رتبه بندی و امتیازات تا رتبه 5 نمایش  داده میشه...ولی تو سایت های مختلف از جمله سایت خود وزارت بهداشت این مطلب  با همین رتبه بندی اين پست اعلام شده.

----------


## LIKE_BOY

ماشالا اصفهان 
اصفهان پزشکی اش از شیراز بالاتره فقط بخاطر داروسازی ضعیف تر نسبت به شیراز 4 امه

----------


## ARYAN

چند نکته:

اینکه اگه تو سایت هم برید شاخص های متفاوتی برای ارزیابی هست که برای علوم پزشکی هر شاخصی رو بزنید رتبه بندی تغییری نمی کنه فقط امتیاز نوشته شده جلوی دانشگاه تغییر می کنه که این امتیاز برای عموم تا رتبه ی 6  نمایش داده می شود و برای نمایش بقیش باید به سایت وارد شید که بخش ثبت نامی هم برای عموم وجود نداره.

و اینکه همه ی دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی رتبه بندی نشده اند...
و اینکه اگر به بخش دیگری از سایت با لینک (The ISC Ranking of Islamic Countries Universities and Research Institutions) که انگلیسی هست بروید مقداری تفاوت داره رتبه بندی و امتیازات تا رتبه 5 نمایش داده میشه...ولی تو سایت های مختلف از جمله سایت خود وزارت بهداشت این مطلب با همین رتبه بندی پست بالا اعلام شده.

----------

